# Goats Passing Stones.



## cait4678 (Jul 28, 2013)

I was just curious, has anyone every had to deal with this? If so, can I have some advice?

I have two male goats who are almost 6 months old that are dealing with passing stones. They are not withered yet as I believe in waiting to castrate animals until their the age of one due to personal reasons. I noticed that they were acting out of the odd Monday. They were struggling to go to the bathroom, they were not eating or drinking like they normally do, and they different seem to have any energy at all. They didn't even greet me which is a big red flag because they always run to the gate door when they even hear my voice let alone when they see me.

I called my vet right away as within an hour they were grunting and moaning when they had to pee or poo. He agreed with me and said that they were most likely passing stones. He told me to give them potassium citrate in order to help them pass the stones which is what I have been doing since Monday and there has been a great difference in them. I also have been giving them doses of lemon juice as I've been told by many that the lemon juice helps break done the stones making it easier for them to pass. They now have their appetite back which is great, their almost back to their normal, spunky selves for the most part, and they aren't struggling to poo either. However, their still struggling to pee, but not as bad as before. They don't moan as much as they did, only on occasion. 

I was wondering if their is anything else you guys would recommend doing for them? Also, how long does it normally take them to pass stones?


----------



## elevan (Jul 28, 2013)

It's called UC or urinary calculi.

Here's an intense treatment thread on the subject:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1539


Simpler treatment:
Ammonium Chloride
1/2 teaspoon mixed with 1/2 ounce of water per 17 pounds of animal weight.
Drench daily for one week

eta:  you can mix with lemon juice to up the acidity if you want instead of water

There may be other methods of treatment, always check with your vet.


----------

